# Border Crossings Changes!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There are lots of changes coming down concerning travel, and crossing borders.

You will soon need passports to travel certain places. (Crossing the US/Canada border, or US/Mexico border, etc)

Read more here:Passports & Travel Changes FAQ


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This is a very sad thing. My entire life I have traveled to and from Canada and it has simply felt like an extention of the place I live - this is a new barrier that was never there before. Our world is not a better place for this.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just something else to give the "illusion" of doing something and to justify where all those billions of our wasted taxpayers dollars are going in the name of "homeland security"...

of course this will do nothing to stop the bad guys from coming over -- just as not having a pilots license did not stop them from flying planes into our buildings...

this only makes it hard on the law abiding folks ... this will have no affect on the the 11 million illegals that we have in the country now or the million more we are getting each year ...

anyway...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

isn,t that the truth Ghosty
Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just another good sounding talking point for the current administration to use when asked about what they are doing to deter ILLEGAL (yes I said illegal) aliens from entering the country. So while they are checking passports at the checkpoints, 1000 yards away anybody who wishes can still just walk across the USA/Mexico border.

There are conservatively 3.5 MILLION illegals (and some estimates 5) crossing the border from Mexico each year. This is a problem that needs a real solution.

Sorry for the rant, but here in So Cal. this has become a huge problem with overcrowding in the schools, hospitals and emergency rooms closing, and the near bankruptcy of our state.

.... (he steps off soap box and walks away shaking his head)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Check to see if your kids need them as well. In Canada a small child could piggyback of off a parent's passport. No more. We went to Spain last year and to renew our passports (5 of them including our 18month old) ... approx $85 Cnd each. Ouch!!!!

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I can't understand why they charge so much for a Passport!

They are about $100 for adults. (+picture costs)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It's about $85 US too, if you don't have a State Department Passport Office nearby, and have to go to the post office. Another thing that has to happen in the US, is when getting a child's passport, both parents need to be present at the time of application, to ensure an estranged parent is not trying to spirit off with his or her children without the other parents consent. A royal pain with two working parents.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In other words, if I go to Niagra Falls this summer, I need to spend 3 to 400 dollars on passports first if I want to go to the Canadian side


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> In other words, if I go to Niagra Falls this summer, I need to spend 3 to 400 dollars on passports first if I want to go to the Canadian side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at the link, I beleive the requirement for passports to Canada and Mexico does not take effect until 12/31/2006.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You got it. On the plus side the US dollar stretches a bit further in Canada. Be crossing make sure you fill up...gas hit $.93 /l Ouch!!!!

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Passport prices just went up prior to the announcement.

*Age 16 and older*: The passport fee is $55. The security surcharge is $12. The execution fee is $30. The total is $97. 

*Under Age 16*: The passport fee is $40. The security surcharge is $12. The execution fee is $30. The total is $82. 

Here are the OFFICIAL phase in dates:

December 31, 2005 â€" Passport or other accepted document required for all travel (air/sea) to or from the Caribbean, Bermuda, Central and South America.

December 31, 2006 â€" Passport or other accepted document required for all air and sea travel to or from Mexico and Canada.

*December 31, 2007* â€" Passport or other accepted document required for all air, sea and *land border crossings*.


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Even though I feel we probably need it, the impact on Alaskans will be great, many of us drive down for different reasons. The wife and I are planning a road trip to Florida and many other places so the boys can experience some of the stuff we have seen and done. If the bad guys want to get through they will find a way to do so.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Alaska to Florida! Thats a road trip.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> Alaska to Florida! Thats a road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about one extreme to the other!


----------

